# Problem beim Download



## Coldhardt (29. November 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich hab ein ziemlich nerviges Problem mit Steam. Ich hab mir beim Autumsale Arma II und Skyrim:Heartfire gekauft.
Wenn ich diese Inhalte herunterladen möchte erscheint folgende Nachricht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und danach folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weis irgendjemand eine Lösung für das Problem?

Hier nochmal bei Arma:


----------



## sfc (29. November 2012)

Kann auch sein, dass mit deinem Internetanschluss vorrübergehend was nicht stimmt. Hatte mit meinem auch letzte Woche Probs und dachte erst, das Steam spinnt, weil es nicht verbinden wollte. Bis ich gemerkt habe, dass sich bestimmte Seiten ebenfalls nicht aufrufen ließen. Da war irgendwas abgeraucht und erst ein paar Stunden wieder heile.


----------



## Coldhardt (29. November 2012)

Das Problem ist halt, dass das schon mehrere Wochen so geht...
War bloß zu Faul nen Thread zu erstellen


----------



## Sethnix (29. November 2012)

Probiere mal: Steam ->Einstellungen -> Download + Cloud -> Download region (habs auf english und hoffe das es auf dt. etwa gleich heißt  )
da einfach mal nen anderen Server auswählen


----------



## Coldhardt (29. November 2012)

Hab ich auch schon versucht (USA, Washington glaub ich), hat aber nix genützt


----------



## Sethnix (29. November 2012)

neuinstallieren?


----------



## Coldhardt (29. November 2012)

Auch schon 3 mal gemacht, probier ich morgen aber nochmal


----------



## Coldhardt (30. November 2012)

Ich wollt grad versuchen Steam zu deiinstalieren, hab aber die .exe nicht gefunden 
Wo ist die denn?
Ok Habs gefunden und ausprobiert. Hat aber nicht funktioniert 
Weiß noch wer ne Lösung?


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Dezember 2012)

---Push---


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

---Push---


----------



## fear.de (3. Dezember 2012)

Antivirus mal ausgemacht und versucht?

Firewall ausgemacht?


----------



## Hans-dampf (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

habe ein recht nerviges problem bei Steam

wenn ich versuche ein spiel noch mal runter zu laden z.b Skyrim

kommt immer diese meldung


Steam Fehler

Bei der installation von the elder scrolls V:Skyrim ist ein fehler aufgetreten (Downloadserver nicht ereichbar)


wann wird der server wieder ereichbar sein??

oder liegt der fehler wo anders

MFG

Markus


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab grad versucht die Firewall aufzuheben...
Wo macht man das den? 

@markus genau das selbe Prob habe ich schon seit Wochen


----------



## Hans-dampf (3. Dezember 2012)

ich habe das Problem nur weil ich ausversehen steam gelöscht habe

letzte Woche habe ich 3 tage gebraucht um meine paar spiele herunterzuladen  alles extrem langsamer download

normal 5 Mbit letzte Woche 200 kbit

irgendwas stimmt da garnicht

habe sicherheitshalber Steam kontaktiert


----------



## Hans-dampf (3. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt geht es wieder

Download auf us Washington,dc gestellt

und es geht und das mit 3,2 mbit


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab alles versucht, geht aber nix  
Hat noch wer ne Idee ?


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Dezember 2012)

---Push---


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Dezember 2012)

---Push---


----------



## XxXsporkXxX (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi
 ich hab das Problem auch und hab schon das mit dem Download-ort ändern versucht.
bringrt aber nichts.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

---Push---

Kann es an meinem W-LAN liegen? (Fritz-Box)


----------



## Coldhardt (8. Dezember 2012)

---Push---


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Dezember 2012)

---Push---


----------



## XxXsporkXxX (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht und es geht immer noch nicht 
...hat denn niemand einen plan, wie man das fixt?????


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2012)

hmmm... probiere es mal mit LAN , vlt. dauert es zulange um sich Auszutauschen ( Zeitüberschreitung ) und dann bricht er ab ... WLAN Stärke sieht eher schwach aus ^^^D


greetzz


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Dezember 2012)

Ok, werd ich mal versuchen.


----------



## darkane13 (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo Coldhardt,
ich habe seit mehr als zwei Wochen dasselbe Problem. Hast Du mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden? Die Antworten des Steam-Supports haben mir bisher nichts gebracht.
Gruß
Darkane


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Januar 2013)

Ich habe noch keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden (der Steamsupport wusste auch nicht weiter), werde aber demnächst das BS neu aufsetzten und schauen, ob das was bringt, da es echt verdammt nervig ist.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Februar 2013)

Ok Leute, ich hab jetzt die Lösung für das Problem gefunden 
Es liegt an der "Kindersicherung" der Fritzbox. Dort gibt es die Einstellung "Internetseiten Filtern" und die Seiten der Steamserver sind wohl auf einer Art Blacklist. Wenn ihr das Häkchen vor dieser Einstellung nun entfernt, könnt ihr wieder alles von Steam runterladen.


----------

